# Do You Think Mystery Science Theater 3000  Needs to come Back?



## BAYLOR (Dec 7, 2014)

This show was hilarious  The ship captain and his robots stuck out in space  forced to watch some of the most godawful since fiction Fantasy and Horror films ever made such as *The Island Earth,  The Robot vs The Aztec Mummy , The incredible Melting Man   *and others. The show ran for 11 years  the air  and did a feature film . It's been a few years and there are new films that need to Mystery Science treatment.


If they did new episodes  which films should would be good candidates for them to tackle ?

And what are your favorite episodes of Mystery Science Theater 3000? 

Thoughts?


----------



## paranoid marvin (Dec 23, 2014)

Good idea. I'd like to see them comment on star wars , comparing the present iteration to the original "un-enhanced" version.


----------



## Foxbat (Dec 23, 2014)

I'd like to see it make a comeback mainly for selfish reasons. When released on DVD, they often included the original movie as well as their version full of wisecracks. It was often the only source for some films and is where I obtained such gems as *The Creeping Terror *and *The Wild World Of Batwoman*.


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Dec 23, 2014)

Yes, bring it back! I spent many happy hours on many happy Saturdays long ago, watching MST 3000. It would be best to have one of the original two hosts back...I'd be very unhappy to see some, for example, some ex-host of a show such as Talk Soup as the star of a reboot (Talk Soup is/was a good show, but we don't need a semi-celebrity host on MST 3000, simply to try and make it marketable to a new generation of fans). As to what movies to lampoon...a quick visit through our "What was the last movie you saw?" thread would give a century of seasons worth of possibilities!  

(Also bring back the original robots, not celebrity robots!)


----------



## J Riff (Dec 23, 2014)

NO!

These flix.... are meant to be boggled at, not explained and joked up with the same college humor every blasted time.
But, that's only the opinion of us types here who were collecting this stuff long b4 MSTK appeared.


----------



## Cat's Cradle (Dec 23, 2014)

I understand what you're saying J Riff.  I'll express another opinion as someone who had seen and loved (as long ago as 1967) many of the films MST 3000 covers, and well before the show existed; when MST aired a film that I cared about, I felt a sense of community, and shared joy for the daffy, low-quality/low budget film that they were lampooning. Their covering a film on the show seemed to me a way of stitching together the audience who loved these types of d-list movies. Just knowing there were other people like me who loved _The Crawling Eye_, or _Rocketship X-M _was a lovely feeling! And I also discovered a whole list of crappy films that I had never before heard of, thanks to the show.

Also many of the films they lampooned just would not have been aired if not for MST..they were basically forgotten, and rarely available to the general public (at least where I lived); the show started, I believe, in the late 80s, and VHS versions of the films were hard to come by. And I remember when my friends and I would watch a terrible film, we'd often sit and lampoon it ourselves, so this seemed just an extension of that (but with fictional TV friends!). So, just my thoughts--for some people I can see where MST would be annoying...for others, it was a joy.


----------



## J Riff (Dec 24, 2014)

They were not forgotten. They were on TV endlessly, late at night. Even Plan 9 was on, many times. We laughed and laughed.
I have most all of these flims... but NOT the MSTK version and I would recommend, in the spirit of Christmas and goodness, that everyone, well at least SF fans... and fans of extreme cheesiness...  try to watch the original first.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 17, 2021)

Yes, this shows needs to come back.


----------



## BAYLOR (Apr 1, 2021)

Id like to see a  Mystery Science take  on The the Richard Chamberlain Sharon Stone film  *King Solomons Mines.*


----------



## tde44 (Apr 1, 2021)

Yes...Yes...and...Yes.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 31, 2021)

Id like to see   films like *Independence Day Resurgence * get the Mystery science  treatment.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Jun 5, 2021)

I think that there are loads of 'B' movie horror films of the 50s,60s and 70s that would be perfect for this show. I would pay good money to see them show Night of the Lepus.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 5, 2021)

paranoid marvin said:


> I think that there are loads of 'B' movie horror films of the 50s,60s and 70s that would be perfect for this show. I would pay good money to see them show Night of the Lepus.



Giants killer bunnies moving in slow motion , what's not to love ? And Deforest Kelly is in it .


----------



## sule (Jun 5, 2021)

Perhaps you've heard of Rifftrax (founded by MST3K alums Mike Nelson, Kevin Murphy, and Bill Corbett):

The Best of Rifftrax - Night of the Lepus

Rifftrax also does big blockbuster movies, the only catch being that they can only provide an independent soundtrack (to avoid copyright problems) that the viewer then syncs up with the film. Most of that is sold on their website. I have found some of their riffed movies (the ones that wouldn't be attached to armies of lawyers) on free streaming services (here in the States, at least). There are a lot of "Best of" clips on Youtube of various films (big and small) that they've done. They even have a Twitch channel showing stuff 24/7.

The biggest differences between Rifftrax and MST3K are: 1) Their riffs of bigger name stuff are soundtracks that they sell independent of the film and 2) There are no interstitial skits (and no silhouettes, bummer). I've watched a lot of their highlight videos on Youtube and have found the riffing to be pretty similar to the old MST3K.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 28, 2021)

They used to have a show called *Mad Movies *which took films and swapped in hilarious inane dialogue.


----------

